# Anyone tried Modafinil (alertec)?



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Has anyone tried Modafinil for their DP and if so, how did it go?


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

university girl said:


> Has anyone tried Modafinil for their DP and if so, how did it go?


No one???


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds familiar Uni, but I've been on my cocktail and am scared of rockin' my boat.
What class of med is it?
And congrats again!


----------



## BenedictaVerdes (Jul 4, 2010)

Dreamer* said:


> Sounds familiar Uni, but I've been on my cocktail and am scared of rockin' my boat.
> What class of med is it?
> And congrats again!


dreamer, your quote in your avatar makes me angry. DP is NOT RARE

you realize that this is saying DP IS RARE! ever hear of your shadow self?

no offense, just sick of this mushy gooshy crap. its good for nothing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't understand what you're saying. The wording is wrong.
DP is common and experienced by many people. And chronic DP is acknowledge to be experienced by 1% of the population, the same figure given for schzophrenia. It is also a secondary symptom to virtually every mental health disorder and to many neurological disorders.

Can you explain?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Meant to say, "Is the wording misleading?"


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Also, don't understand what mushy gooey is, LOL?

I am saying, we are far from alone and this experience needs to get out of the closet. We need more awareness.

Can you suggest another statement for my avatar? I'm open to it.

I could go back to "The Hairball of Anxiety"


----------



## wael (Sep 5, 2008)

university girl said:


> Has anyone tried Modafinil for their DP and if so, how did it go?


I use occasionally modafinil. When i need to perform certain tasks behind my computer it can be beneficial for your concentration. But often it over-stimulates me and therefore causes more feelings of depersonalization when i am in somewhat more open spaces.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

no one else?


----------



## Reflection (Aug 12, 2004)

I tried taking Modafinil but only managed to stay on it for about a week as it made me feel too anxious and didn't do anything to help with my dp.

The only drug that really woke me up was an MAOI called Marplan, which I think is the same med that helped Jeffrey Abugel. Unfortunately though it also didn't do anything for my dp.

I've tried almost every drug out there including Naltrexone, Lamotrigine, Pregabalin, Memantine etc.

I'm currently taking Bupropion and have been taking Klonopin for almost 10yrs. I'm thinking about perhaps trying Parnate or Nardil but don't have many options left.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Vedanta said:


> I tried taking Modafinil but only managed to stay on it for about a week as it made me feel too anxious and didn't do anything to help with my dp.
> 
> The only drug that really woke me up was an MAOI called Marplan, which I think is the same med that helped Jeffrey Abugel. Unfortunately though it also didn't do anything for my dp.
> 
> ...


Hey Vedanta, thanks for your reply. I too wonder if it will increase my anxiety. Not sure if my psych will prescribe it or not but I'm going to try. I've read it has helped others with DPD. I am actually on Paxil and Seroquel and they both have helped me a lot though my anxiety is still troublesome and sets off my neck/head tension super easily. When this happens, like today, all i want to do is lie down. It's horrible. Anywho, off track... never tried an MAOI or anything like Modafinil. My psych or any doc here will not prescribe me klonopin for extended periods. They say it's because you build up tolerance easily to it and withdrawel causes DP. I can't get anyone to prescribe me a benzo long term which is too bad because I think it would really help me...


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Test driving modafinil now. I am on 50 mg. It is given me energy (yes!) but also increased my somatization symptoms. I love the fact that i can stay out of bed and have enough energy to get out of my car to get gas. BUT the physical symptoms are annoying and depressing. Not sure what I will do. Will keep posting.


----------



## Nara Osga (Aug 17, 2010)

I take modafinil for narcolepsy but it increase my DP simptoms. Not really good for me, but allows me to be awake.


----------



## mattv30 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been taking a benzo and a AD for six months or so and it really has helped me out tremendously, the problem is that I want to taper off of benzo and am kinda scared of the results because it has been working so well for me. Anyways, certain meds do make it very possible for me to have a happy life, the thing is that I don't want to take them anymore and would rather learn to live without them to recover properly. And, no, I haven't taken modafinil.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

I have some alertec at home. Got it from a sleep clinic doctor, just a trial. Let me know how it works for you, I didn't know it has effects on DP. Once I wean off Lamotrigine (not a positive experience), I may jump into the modafinil.


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

there is also *armodafinil *which works slightly different. It works longer and reportedly creates a less agitated, nervous feeling and makes you able to fall asleep better.


----------

